# Windows [XP] Picture and Fax Viewer in Windows 2000



## Function (Aug 16, 2005)

I am actually very fond of the lightweight picture and fax viewer that is provided in Windows XP. The only problem is that it is not an exe, but goverened by a dll.
When running the picture and fax viewer, the dll is called with


> rundll32.exe C:\WINNT\System32\shimgvw.dll,ImageView_Fullscreen path-to-picture


 I am interested in finding a way to get this functionality in Windows 2000.

Simply running _rundll32 c:\winnt\system32\shimgvw.dll,ImageView_Fullscreen <an image>_ gives me an error:


> Error in shimgvw.dll missing entry:ImageView_Fullscreen


So I took these steps:
disable windows file protection
copy and un-cab the shimgvw.dll from the windows xp cd
regsrv32.dll /u shimgvw.dll
replace shimgvw.dll and
regsrv32.dll shimgvw.dll

This time I get a different error, paraprashing "Cannot do this command"
Does anyone have any idea what I should do or if I did this wrong in the first place?
Thank you for the help


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm no programmer, but it seems like the issue is two disparate operating systems. Win2k may not have the forward-compatibility needed to do this.

You may want to try a freeware solution, like IrfanView (light weight, very nice app) or Google's Picasa.


----------



## Function (Aug 16, 2005)

I need the same easy functionality as the picture and fax viewer: viewing many images but only having one open at a time and being able to cycle to the next one with an ENTER key... so the basic functionality without all the footprint of even ifranview


----------

